# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold  01/04/2015 [PACK7][PACK12] HuaweiE5372CUSTvunlocker_v1_0_0_1 & FG_Sam_v1.0.3.6_pro !

## mohamed73

*PACK7 UPDATE INFO* 
HuaweiE5372CUSTvunlocker_v1_0_0_1 
We are happy to make available one more free module for the PACK7 that  will allow unlocking HUAWEI E5372 models with customized firmware !   Unlock customized versions of Huawei E5372 routersInstall not customized WEBUI 
Supported versions:   21.236.03.00.375 Zain Saudi Arabia21.270.01.00.82 Mobily Saudi Arabia21.270.05.00.76 STC Saudi Arabia21.270.09.00.82 Mobily Saudi Arabia21.270.11.00.1151 Bolt Indonesia21.270.11.04.1151 Bolt Indonesia21.270.13.00.375 Zain Saudi Arabia21.270.13.02.401 Fastlink Iraq  *May work for other customized versions too*        *PACK12 UPDATE INFO* 
 FuriousGold Samsung v1.0.3.6 
 FULL SUPPORT ADDED for NEXT MODELS:  
  - GT-I9060I, GT-I9060M, Galaxy Grand Plus
  ~ Read Unlock Codes; Direct Unlock;  NOT NEED PHONE TO BE ROOTED 
  ~ Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin; Remove Google Account; Set Factory Default
  ~ Read/Write Certificate; Read/Write EFS; Read/Write Security;
  ~ Write Flash; Repair Imei; Read PIT; Enable ADB;
  ~ Reboot in different states: NORMAL, DOWNLOAD, RECOVERY 
 GENERIC UPDATE for ANDROID MODELS:
  ~ Reboot in different states: NORMAL, DOWNLOAD, RECOVERY      
best regards,
FurioUSTeaM

----------


## Mohammed-GSM

شكرا على المتابع 
بارك الله فيك

----------

